# Hyatt...Which resorts are deeded fee simple?



## Steve (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a list of which Hyatts are deeded and which are right to use? In particular, is Coconut Plantation deeded?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve - Here is the status of each:


Hyatt Sunset Harbor (KW)- Deeded perpetuity 
Hyatt Beach House (KW) - Deeded perpetuity 
Hyatt Highlands Inn (Carmel) - *75 yr RTU*
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge (Lake Tahoe) - *75 yr RTU*
Hyatt Main Street Station (Breckenridge) - Deeded perpetuity
Hyatt Mountain Lodge (Beaver Creek) - Deeded perpetuity
Hyatt Hacienda del Mar (PR) - *75 yr RTU*
Hyatt Coconut Plantation (Bonita Springs) - *75 yr RTU*
Hyatt Windward Pointe (KW) - *75 yr RTU*
Hyatt Pinon Pointe (Sedona) - ? 
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch (San Antonio) - ?
Hyatt Grand Aspen (Aspen) - ?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Coconut Plantation*

Steve,

If I remember correctly from our Timeshare Tour at Coconut Plantation, it is deeded.


Richard


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Mar 22, 2006)

*Deeded Hyatt's*

Coconut Plantation and Wild Oak Ranch are deeded in perpetuity.


----------



## Kal (Mar 22, 2006)

You're correct on Coconut.  Here's the updated full list of resorts:

*Property Ownership Status*


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for your responses.  This is helpful information to have.

Steve


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Differering Info on Coconut Plantation*

Kal,

One of your posts in this thread lists Coconut Plantation as 75 yr RTU
and in another of your Post's you provide a Hyatt Link that says Coconut Plantation is deeded in perpetuity.

I assume it's deeded in perpetuity - is that correct?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## Kal (Mar 23, 2006)

Richard - My initial post was in error.  Another poster pointed out that oversight and I corrected the Coconut entry to reflect the property is deeded. I confirmed this with the Coconut Sales/Marketing staff.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------

